# why did all the channel logo disappear from every channel on only one of my 3 DVRs?



## Leila (Apr 28, 2006)

The following is only happening on one of my 3 DirecTiVo DVRs.(DVR80)

All the channel logos are missing.... like the NBC rainbow peacock, CNN's red CNN logo, etc, etc.... This is happining is the regular channel info display, as
well as the Now Playing List.

Can anyone tell me how to bring them back? 

Thanks!

Please see example below. Note the screenshot on the left is missing the
NBC rainbow peacock logo? This is happening one EVERY channel.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

There's no easy way to bring them back. The Logo files on that DVR have somehow been corrupted. They will be updated when/if a new software update is downloaded to your DVR. What software version does this DVR currently have ("Messages & Setup" -> "System Information"). The current version is 6.2.

If you're really determined to get them back and willing to remove hard drives and re-image your DVR software, check out the information in the Tivo Upgrade Center Forum here.


----------



## Leila (Apr 28, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> There's no easy way to bring them back. The Logo files on that DVR have somehow been corrupted. They will be updated when/if a new software update is downloaded to your DVR. What software version does this DVR currently have ("Messages & Setup" -> "System Information"). The current version is 6.2.
> 
> If you're really determined to get them back and willing to remove hard drives and re-image your DVR software, check out the information in the Tivo Upgrade Center Forum here.


Thanks! That's what I was suspection... All of my DVRs have the 6.2 software.
If I force this DVR to reset to factory condition, will that bring back the logos?
There's nothing on it worth keeping anyway....

Thanks again!


----------



## rpdre1 (Feb 20, 2005)

IIRC, a Clear & Delete Everything won't bring back your logos.

You can put a new image on the drive and get your logos back that way.. or you can hack your tivo with The Zipper and keep your recordings/settings. The Zipper has an option to restore logos.


----------



## Leila (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is related or not, but just before the logos disappeared, I was playing with a lot of Select-Play-Select and Clear-Enter-Clear codes....

Is there a chance that I might have accidentally done something?

Thanks!


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Leila said:


> I'm not sure if this is related or not, but just before the logos disappeared, I was playing with a lot of Select-Play-Select and Clear-Enter-Clear codes....
> 
> Is there a chance that I might have accidentally done something?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm not aware of any "Select-Play-Select" codes that would remove your channel logos.


----------



## Leila (Apr 28, 2006)

I also just noticed that the green and yellow dots in Now Playing List
are also not there anymore. (for exampe, if I change a recorded program
to "Save Until I Delte" the green dot will not appear as usual)

In addition, when I perform a satellite signal test, all the graphics are also
missing. 


If I ask DirecTV to replace it, will they send me a DirecTiVo DVR or the R15?

Thanks!


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

A C&DE will remove all channel logos.

Have you tried rebooting the DVR? Sounds like a failing hard drive potentially. Did you try hacking already?


----------



## SamRoza (Jun 21, 2006)

Leila, You would probably get an R-15 if you had D* replace your unit. But there have been recent reports that more R10s than R15s are shipping out. Some people actually want the R15 and are a bit put off when they get an R10.

Sam


----------



## Leila (Apr 28, 2006)

AbMagFab said:


> A C&DE will remove all channel logos.
> 
> Have you tried rebooting the DVR? Sounds like a failing hard drive potentially. Did you try hacking already?


What's "CD&E" ???

I did a full reset(wiping out all info/programs/etc...) and it did not help...

Thanks!


----------



## SamRoza (Jun 21, 2006)

Clear and Delete...what you already did.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

Clear and Delete removes all logos. You won't get them back until a patch is issued (which likely won't happen).

The only weird symptom is the lack of green/yellow/Tivo icons on the Now Playing screen. Are you sure those are missing? What are you seeing there? Can you post a screenshot of a program detail from Now Playing with the text "Ready to delete" (or whatever it usually says for yellow), and "Save until you delete" (or whatever it says for green)? The green/yellow circle is usually present when viewing the program details.

And did you hack this unit previously?


----------



## Leila (Apr 28, 2006)

AbMagFab said:


> Clear and Delete removes all logos. You won't get them back until a patch is issued (which likely won't happen).
> 
> The only weird symptom is the lack of green/yellow/Tivo icons on the Now Playing screen. Are you sure those are missing? What are you seeing there? Can you post a screenshot of a program detail from Now Playing with the text "Ready to delete" (or whatever it usually says for yellow), and "Save until you delete" (or whatever it says for green)? The green/yellow circle is usually present when viewing the program details.
> 
> And did you hack this unit previously?


I went into "Now Playing List" and set every program to "Save Until I delete"
but there were no more green dots on the left of program names.

Just discovered another weird one. When I hit thumb-up or thumb-down, the
Tivo guy in green or red back ground are also missing.

Just called DirecTV and they're sending me a refurbished 80GB or 120GB
DirecTiVo DVR. I'm being charged $20 for shipping...


----------



## Leila (Apr 28, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> I'm not aware of any "Select-Play-Select" codes that would remove your channel logos.


I do realize that... but when I was attemping these S-P-S codes, I didn't
write it down and bring it next to the TV. I simply tried randoms ones from
memory. (probably wasn't a good idea)


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

Leila said:


> I went into "Now Playing List" and set every program to "Save Until I delete"
> but there were no more green dots on the left of program names.
> 
> Just discovered another weird one. When I hit thumb-up or thumb-down, the
> ...


Since I've asked twice, and you haven't answered, it's clear this is a failed hack attempt.

For future reference, it helps a lot to say whether you modified the unit, and the Underground is a much better place for issues post-modification.


----------



## Leila (Apr 28, 2006)

AbMagFab said:


> Since I've asked twice, and you haven't answered, it's clear this is a failed hack attempt.
> 
> For future reference, it helps a lot to say whether you modified the unit, and the Underground is a much better place for issues post-modification.


 I did not "hack" the unit in anyway... except the S-P-S code to enable 30-second skip and on-screen clock display.


----------



## iloveyh (Jul 3, 2006)

Clear and Delete removes all logos? that's right.


----------



## Leila (Apr 28, 2006)

DirecTV replaced the DirecTivo three times. (only charging me the $20 S&H once, which was nice of them) All three were the R10 model.

Unfornately, I still got no graphics from any of those 3 R10s. In the meantime,
all my old Hughes SDDVR80s are still working fine, completely with all logos for
almost every channel.

Not really sure what's going on here, so I'm giving up. I'm just gonna keep the
last one DTV sent me and forget about it...


----------

